# British Royal Marine Commando needs your help



## RM (7 Nov 2017)

Dear All,

I'm visiting your fabulous country shortly (17 NOV) and visiting my close friend Robert Goddard who up until 2013 served with the 2nd Regiment Royal Canadian Horse Artillery. Unfortunately, he had to retire early due to being diagnosed with MS. Rob and his family currently reside in Petawawa.   I'm trying to arrange a couple of hours shooting or something that would put a smile back on his face. I quite like the idea of being chased on his mobility scooter by the MP's. Which is what happened to us back in Germany when we use to let off firecrackers over the festive period....many years ago lol

Can anyone help or know of someone who can?

Regards
David


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Nov 2017)

I'll send you a pm later today.


----------

